
Keras Implementation of Alpha Zero for Chess - atroyn
https://github.com/Zeta36/chess-alpha-zero
======
bradknowles
In the repo, they suggest that you instead go support another project. Namely,
[https://github.com/glinscott/leela-chess](https://github.com/glinscott/leela-
chess)

~~~
waterhouse
Oh man, it's like BOINC. (In fact, perhaps one could incorporate it into
BOINC.) I wonder if, after a while, the most powerful ML platforms in the
world will be volunteer-run distributed systems. That would be an interesting
situation.

------
thope
If anybody is interested, you will find ~300 millions PGN to train your NN
models on chess games here :
[https://database.lichess.org/](https://database.lichess.org/)

~~~
atroyn
One interesting thing about the 'zero' approach is that it learns through
self-play. So you can use a database to bootstrap the learning, but in
principle you'd only need the game rules and enough training time.

